# Japan League Insider Tips to Share



## MoneyTree (Aug 12, 2015)

Kashiwa Reysol- Vissel Kobe: Total Goals OVER 2.75 [ STAR Bet ]

Sanfrecce Hiroshima-Kashima Antlers : Total Goals OVER 2.75 Bet

Vegalta Sendai-Matsumoto Yamaga : Vegalta Sendai-0.5 ( Small bet score 2-0 )

Kawasaki Frontale-Montedio Yamagata: Kawasaki Frontale-0.75

Can Bet ALL 4 as Parley as well

*More Good and Reliable Tips at Www.SureShotSoccer.webs.com

See more Winning proofs there








*


----------

